# Solumedrol Infusions for GED



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has had Solumedrol (Methylprednisoline) for their GED, and what kind of success they've had.
I'm currently on 30 mg of Prednisone for CKD (tapered down from initial dose of 60mg). The side effects have been terrible, and for some reason, has wreaked havoc on my eyes. So my docs put their heads together, and came up with this plan. They think it will work to help my eyes, and my kidneys, at the same time, with less side effects. 500mg 1x week for 6 weeks. 
I'm just curious why they think this will work when the Prednisone seemed to make my GED flare up again. Any input? Thanks!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Sandex:

I have GED bad, have been refered for "decompression surgery" "lazy eye surgery" and eye lid lengthening surgery" this is no fun. I am on prednisone and have been since 7/12. Doc doesn't want to take any chances of further damage to my eyes. "Methylprednisoline" is still a corticosteroid, which causes side effects, weight gain, water retention, MOOD's. I call it my b**** pill. At least for me the steroids have taken the HOT acid burning and tearing away. While there is still swelling, it gets worse when under stress of if I get upset or angry then the swelling gets carried away.

My doc gave me "Allpurinol" which has helped too with no side effects.

I smear vasoline on my eye lids, under eyes and to the eyebrow. Seems to have taken away some wrinkles, but I find pollutants do not get in my eyes and irritate them, keeping that vicious cycle going.

I've been going through this since 4/2011. How long for you? Good Luck to you.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi HotGrandma! Thanks for your reply. I was DXd with Graves in early 2010, but as I look back, I know the eye part was going on months before that. At the time, I just didn't know what all the tearing, eye twitching, and eyeball pain was from. 
I was put on a low dose of Pred in 2010. I think it was a 2-3 week course. I don't remember if it did any good. But after awhile, my eyes settled down until these last few months. From the measurements my eye doc took, my eyes have gone from 15 to 2O.....whatever that means. And this time, the disease is affecting my lower eyelids. I have a lot of muscle stiffness, and have troubble looking left and right. But no double vision, thank God. And my left upper eyelid droops some.
I'm so sorry to hear that yours is so bad. I hope the surgery goes well for you. I'm sure someday I will have to deal with that too. 
I know I may sound vain, but most days I feel so hideous. I rarely leave my house unless I'm wearing dark sunglasses. This disease just plain sucks!! 
I'm currently on 5mg Methimazole for the thyroid part, which is pretty much under control. I hope that someday they can find a pill for the eye disease, without all the side effects that the steroids have.
Thanks for listening!


----------

